# Center, Side or Tiller.......?



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Depends on the skiff. If I had a HB Marquesa.....side console, no question. Anything smaller than a 50 HP I would have a tiller. I just like the openness of the cockpit....plus there are less components to break.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

70hp and under, tiller. Over 70, center console. A tiller gives way more options for sitting and standing, is lighter, cheaper and has less to go wrong. Over 70hp, an un-boosted tiller motor is tough to handle, and hydraulic tiller assist is expensive and complicated.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Center console.

I hate a side console. There's no where to put a Yeti other than the center of the skiff, completely ruining the argument for an open cockpit. I'm not a big fan of a cooler up against the front bulk head. 

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

tiller or center I despise side consoles.


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

i currently have my first tiller and its super fun, to me it feels like i am surfing when putting it on rails in turns if that makes any sense. All other boats i have had have been center consoles. i could go either way. For me the tiller is a little more tricky to maneuver at the dock.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

My skiff is a side console, and I have to admit, at first being skeptical... but honestly, I love it! Weight savings, open layout.... I love it. 
I have no complaints, but I think like many things this is a topic where there is no right answer, to each his/her own.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

<50 =Tiller, >50=CC


----------



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

never thought I'd say it but .... stick steer like this.  the Lazyboy model



i't's the most comfortable thing I've ever ran


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> never thought I'd say it but .... stick steer like this.  the Lazyboy model
> 
> 
> 
> i't's the most comfortable thing I've ever ran



You know, I ran Bob's all the way across Biscayne Bay one afternoon after bonefish fishing. It was so comfortable scooting across. And I'm not going to lie, I was skeptical about it at first. He insisted I tried it for myself and boy was I wrong. Also, he makes a grip handle for the steering that's more comfortable than the standard ball grip.


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

I have wondered why more micros don't have stick steering. I've thought about a setup where you sit on a coffin box in the center to run the boat. Seems like the weight distribution and the visibility when running would be great.


----------



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

> I have wondered why more micros don't have stick steering. I've thought about a setup where you sit on a coffin box in the center to run the boat. Seems like the weight distribution and the visibility when running would be great.


Yes sir, Stick steer from the center seat has always been the standard stick steer setup


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

If I am fishing with a partner, I prefer a side console. On a small center console, the seating for a passenger is typically directly in my line of sight in front of me. I hate having my forward field of view obscured. having a passenger beside me on a small center console gets a bit too cozy. Fishing alone I slightly prefer a center.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Side Console: no neck/back/arm fatigue, easier to steer in tight quarters, LOTS of cockpit space, room for passenger to sit, place for gauges/trim switch/jackplate switch, easy to level out ride with tabs.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Here is my .02 I posted in a thread the other day.


I have had about six or so tillers. And two center consoles skiffs. And one side console(current Lostmen). I'm right there with Net30. To me the small side console is the perfect setup. It takes advantages from both options. Mine is only about 20x18. And protrudes only about 13" into the cockpit. And only about 6"s or so high. So its very easy to fish around. And is much lighter than a center console. Plus once you add all the things you do to a tiller to for comfort, control and safety. Like extensions, grab bars, coffin boxes to mount that grab bar, ect.. Its not much heavier than a good tiller setup. I do have hydrailic steering for low maintainence purposes. Which is heavier than a light cable setup. But a good single cable is only 8-10 pounds with wheel and all. You dont have to shuffle around a big center console. Or put things away to start fishing. Those ultra small flat side consoles do look hard on the back. But way light and simple. Mine is raised and angled back to the driver-very comfy. But on a small boat like a Noe. I would go tiller for sure. Here is my take from personal experience

TILLER:
Pros
- lightest 
- simplest
- cheapest
- roomy when not running

Cons
- can be hard/tiring on the body
- dangerous(banned by most sanctioning bodies for tournaments)
- takes up a lot of room when running(due to comfort acc.-tiller extensions,grab bar,ect.)
- manual T&T and start on most

CENTER CONSOLE:
Pros
- comfortable when behind the wheel
- storage- cooler/live well/batteries/electronics/seat
- good control
- centrally located-a plus if not too big


Cons
- heaviest
- have to sit off to the side if two on bench
- poor visibilty if someone is on seat
- takes up most cockpit room- can be tight if you have big gunnels
- exspensive
- more complicated/difficult to rig


SIDE CONSOLE:
Pros
- light
- comfortable
- good control
- can add electronics, gauges,ect
- clear rear deck and cockpit running or not
- good visibilty
- can seat two on bench
- easy to fish around

Cons
- no storage
- have to sit off center when solo-not a issue on bigger boats or with trim tabs
- mildly complicated to rig-great access to everything though

read this
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1364916515/15


----------



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

Great post, but why is Tiller dangerous?


----------



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

> Great post, but why is Tiller dangerous?


if it gets away from you at speed lookout, bad things happen very fast


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't understand why you guys keep saying sitting side by side is a bad thing? 
My skiff is a center console, and 3 sit comfortably side by side on the back row.... Maybe I'm used to always sitting 3 on the back from when I fished with my buddies in their Mavericks and we always sat 3 side by side, but 3 of us fit comfortably side by side on my Copperhead. There's no sitting off to the side while running. I sit dead center of the skiff and my passengers next to me. Even if there's just two of us, I sit center, passenger sits on the right of me. No problems, no issues, no worries. 

Tiller isn't too bad if you know you're safe with a Strongarm Products tiller extension. I used to love running my last skiff with it, where we would do daily trips in the 60 to 80 mile range all the time. 

Side console, with three sitting in the back, the person in the middle has absolutely nothing to hang on to. It could get sketchy. My buddy has a Waterman and when I'm sitting in the middle and we're crossing Biscayne Bay at 37MPH it gets a bit uneasy at times with nothing to hold on to. 

It's all about personal preference. If I was going to run 2 people primarily, I would consider side console. But I still can't get over the fact of cooler placement. Where do you put it? In the center? lose all the cockpit space gained from having a side console. I just don't like strapping it to the front bulkhead. Looks cheesy to me, uncomfortable, the cooler won't open if it's up against the bulkhead, so it'll need some clearance. Maybe I over think things.... I just like simplicity. 

Come to think about it, I would probably go offset console if I was going to run two people primarily.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Been reading this thread with interest and thought I'd chime in. I have a side console on my LT and I'm pretty pleased with it. If I want to run standing up I can. If I want to sit, I can also do that. It's nice not to have to hang on to the tiller and no steering interference from the poling platform. Is there a downside? Well, the side console is shorter than a CC so it's not as comfortable to stand behind, but a steering knob helps with that.


> ...I would consider side console. But I still can't get over the fact of cooler placement. Where do you put it? In the center? lose all the cockpit space gained from having a side console. I just don't like strapping it to the front bulkhead. Looks cheesy to me, uncomfortable, the cooler won't open if it's up against the bulkhead, so it'll need some clearance. Maybe I over think things.... I just like simplicity.


PIB, cooler placement was a concern for me too. Not much point to an open layout if you fill it up, right? My solution was to size the cooler properly for the space. The Ice Kool cooler I bought fits nicely in the center without dominating the cockpit, and it serves as a seat when needed. That cooler also just fits underneath the console, so I can slide it out of the way, leaving the open layout open. I don't have it secured with tie-downs or anything because I put Seadeck feet on the bottom and doesn't move at all when running or trailering, unless it's pretty rough seas. Then it might shift a little.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hamm3r,

Do you and another person ever sit side by side with that setup and does the Noe squat a lot when you do that? I've always thought a tiller was the way to go with those but that looks pretty sweet. Does it require trim tabs when you are fishing alone or do you just scoot to the middle?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I think what you find is it comes down to personal preference and type of use.

A couple of other comments. When it comes to a microskiff I like the center console or any other driving style that allows you to stand up because you can see over the sides and into the water. Nice for avoiding the occasional manatee or other shallow obstacle.

Remote steering is generally favored for running longer distances because a tiller will wear on you. 

As far as tiller being dangerous. I don't agree. Operators can be dangerous. Maybe tournaments ban them because they sometimes bring the worst out of people. A remote steer can be just as dangerous as a tiller. Kill switches level the playing field. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H0Cf2KZfbo[/media]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Hamm3r,
> 
> Do you and another person ever sit side by side with that setup and does the Noe squat a lot when you do that? I've always thought a tiller was the way to go with those but that looks pretty sweet. Does it require trim tabs when you are fishing alone or do you just scoot to the middle?


BKG - Two people can sit side-by if I want, BUT it does squat and is sluggish coming out of the hole. I added a hydrofoil which helped, but even with the width of a Gheenoe LT25, the stern still doesn't displace quite enough water for the extra weight to go unnoticed. Tabs might be better but having the passenger sit on the cooler is the simplest solution for me.  

As for running alone, there's no issue at all. It doesn't list and no trim tabs are needed. Here's a video if interested. 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAbWYk4QTlw[/media]


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought this thread was dead, but I guess not.

As far as tillers being banned from tournaments, IFA bans boats smaller than 16 feet, so that pretty much eliminates micro-skiffs from the big boy tournaments anyway.  

Tillers are no more dangerous than any other method of control.  What is dangerous is more hp than a hull is designed for and foolish skippers.  I lost hydraulic steering fluid doing 55 mph in a center console once.  Hit a wake and the hose uncoupled.  THAT was dangerous. 

A tiller is a fine choice for microskiffs when the concept is simplicity, reliability, light weight, and low cost.  If you have a different concept for your skiff, then put what you want on it.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> I thought this thread was dead, but I guess not.
> 
> As far as tillers being banned from tournaments, IFA bans boats smaller than 16 feet, so that pretty much eliminates micro-skiffs from the big boy tournaments anyway.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

> > never thought I'd say it but .... stick steer like this.  the Lazyboy model
> 
> 
> IF I upgrade to a bigger boat, I'm strongly considering this setup. I have to admit that on long runs my tiller will wear on my arm. I had pain in my wrist for a week after a particularly long run with my old Evinrude because I had to keep so much tension on the throttle to keep it at WOT.
> ...


----------



## DavidKnight (May 6, 2011)

Hooching I don't want to change subjects, but wanted info on line-x. Do you mind if I PM you?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> IF I upgrade to a bigger boat, I'm strongly considering this setup.  I have to admit that on long runs my tiller will wear on my arm.  I had pain in my wrist for a week after a particularly long run with my old Evinrude because I had to keep so much tension on the throttle to keep it at WOT.
> 
> Hooching


There should be a throttle friction adjustment.  You should be able to adjust it so that you don't have work to hold the throttle on.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

A con I haven't read here about side consoles: When driving perpendicular to the wind, they will either keep you wetter or drier. A center console keeps you "averaged out" as far as spray/wetness goes. But if your side console is on the windward side of your boat on a choppy day, you're gonna get wet but the opposite is also true.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

"Hooching I don't want to change subjects, but wanted info on line-x. Do you mind if I PM you? " 

I think you want someone else. I haven't line-x'd my boat. The one in that picture belongs to someone else.

"There should be a throttle friction adjustment. You should be able to adjust it so that you don't have work to hold the throttle on." 

Do you happen to know where that is on an '83 and how to adjust it? If I don't keep the tension on it, it will quickly slide into lower RPMs. I haven't noticed it with my old '96 8 HP or my '93 15 HP Merc. I thought it was just how they had the older throttles set up.

Hooching.


----------

